
Yahoo CEO: Web just need efficiency, not better strategy. - FluidDjango
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/06/26/BUER18DTHG.DTL&type=tech
======
CalmQuiet
Somehow she really believes their business model is taking them in the right
direction - they just need to streamline overhead and redesign web site? Does
that seem to have worked for newspapers?

For Yahoo!'s sake... I hope they're just pulling an Apple and are actually
working at meaningful innovation behind the scenes.

~~~
joshu
Well, unlike the newspapers, they are actually profitable.

They did not have the mindset for innovation in my time there. That said,
almost everyone I knew there has left; I wonder if the institutional residue
(lack of investment in innovation; lack of trust in the front-line troops;
lack of ability to proactively plan ahead) has remained.

